# Homemade tools and homegrown ideas



## mld

So don't know if there is already a thread like this or not but I know there is a lot of you out there who make or customize tools. During my "lurking basturd" days(thanks Gordie) I picked up alot of good ideas so I thought I'd share some of my own.

Here's a couple of pics of my pump setup..... if it bears some resemblence to another setup named after a mud loving farm animal oops sorry!





























I also have another one mounted on a heavy metal frame with wheels that holds up to four boxes of mud that works great for large commercial jobs without stairs. Will take some pics of that one sometime too.


----------



## gazman

That is very cool. :yes: Just a word of warning though, if you have any ideas that you would like to put into production be careful. Some lurk here and steal ideas. Next thing you know someone else is making money from your idea.


----------



## mld

Thanks Gaz, but its already out there. oink oink Not saying I didn't have the idea first though!:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

mld said:


> Thanks Gaz, but its already out there. oink oink Not saying I didn't have the idea first though!:whistling2::whistling2:


I like your idea, but the more I sat and stared at it, and weighed it's pro's and cons, it made me think piano stool with wheels would net the same results:yes:

I was also making strange contraptions for large commercial jobs, but the best darn tool I bought was a child's red wagon for 10 bucks. Everyone laughed at us at first when they seen it, but after awhile, we always had to hunt for the damn thing, b/c everyone would steal the thing to lug stuff around the job (buy one with big wheels).

The two main pro's to your unit are, you keep your mud near by, and you don't half to bend over to load tools, but after that, the cons start to out weigh the pro's.

- Would require 2 men to get it up stairs
- Cleaning would be a chore
- changing mud mixes
- pain cleaning out screen
- don't think it would roll over cords and debris that well
- not winter friendly

Have I welcomed you to DWT yet:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark

It looks good mld, your cart looks to be a lot sturdier than what 2buck is suggesting. Don't know whats with that post of his he is usually more helpfull. Must be off his meds.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> It looks good mld, your cart looks to be a lot sturdier than what 2buck is suggesting. Don't know whats with that post of his he is usually more helpfull. Must be off his meds.


You should put your left handed cigarette down, and read my post again:yes:. I was saying everyone was mocking my little red wagon, but then everyone started using it.

I think you will see comments of "use a mini baker" for large commercial jobs, their ok, but their wheels are not the greatest. The little red wagon I had, would roll over anything with ease, b/c of the wheel size. I could load four buckets of mud on it, and it came with it's own handle, making it easy to pull. To get the height, I just set the pump on top of another bucket, whole set up cost me 10 bucks, and it's classic KISS method.

I also said I built stuff like that before, plus I'm not trying to be negative. Sometimes you don't half to use something to know if their effective. You can look at things, and think them through.

So take a big long draw off that left handed smoke, close your eyes, envision using the tools in your head, and think it through


----------



## chris

Nice pump thingamajig:thumbsup: The advantages I see with it is that you dont have to take the pump out of bucket, just pour mud in . Thats funny you mention the red wagon,Around 20 25 years ago, I and a friend had to buck hay. Hours of bucking hay:furious:. We were just moving the whole stack like 40'. I told my buddy we needed a wagon or something to move this chit. He laughed at me , and always to this day reminds me of the lil red wagon


----------



## mld

Works great for mixing and is much easier to pump.

Also, with that seven gallon bucket there is plenty of room and I never have to worry about sucking up air. Somebody said that was very important when running the zook, for the life of me can't remember who it was!:whistling2::whistling2:

The bucket piston on top keeps the mud fresh and clean and if I want to use the cp tube I just pull the plug and suck up mud.


----------



## moore

Watch out for the windows when ya swing the baker around..:yes:


----------



## mld

Nice Moore,:thumbsup: ya ever bounce your hawk off and have it land splatt on the floor?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> Watch out for the windows when ya swing the baker around..:yes:


Mines better, it's disposable









Quit being stubborn Moore, you old fart, get a handle that is hollow for your hawk:yes:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> Mines better, it's disposable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being stubborn Moore, you old fart, get a handle that is hollow for your hawk:yes:


And I thought my truck was messy:whistling2:


----------



## moore

This one is my favorite one.:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> Watch out for the windows when ya swing the baker around..:yes:


 I have my tool nest kind of like this but use 2'' pvc to nest the handle moore:thumbup:


----------



## mld

moore said:


> This one is my favorite one.:yes:


Nice! so if you could dump your truck out it would be that organized too!


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Nice! so if you could dump your truck out it would be that organized too!


 No...more than likely not!:thumbsup:


----------



## harvv

High tech light extension for stilts. And old boss' miter saw upgrade should be pretty visible.


----------



## icerock drywall

2buckcanuck said:


> Mines better, it's disposable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit being stubborn Moore, you old fart, get a handle that is hollow for your hawk:yes:


 here is one I made


----------



## moore

harvv said:


> High tech light extension for stilts. And old boss' miter saw upgrade should be pretty visible.


 

The stilt stick:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

moore said:


> The stilt stick:whistling2: 102_0801.AVI - YouTube


is that your stick moore


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> is that your stick moore


 Yes Sir...My stilt stick


----------



## Kiwiman

Day off so I made a 24" floor scraper out of 2 12" knives, just a couple of more screws and a couple of angle braces and it should do the trick, I quite often use my back wiping knife on a pole to clean the floors (smooth concrete only), excellent for clearing dust and taking the boogers off the floor in one swipe, I always wished it was twice as wide tho, weigh's about the same as a broom of the same size.


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> Day off so I made a 24" floor scraper out of 2 12" knives, just a couple of more screws and a couple of angle braces and it should do the trick, I quite often use my back wiping knife on a pole to clean the floors (smooth concrete only), excellent for clearing dust and taking the boogers off the floor in one swipe, I always wished it was twice as wide tho, weigh's about the same as a broom of the same size.


 Dont drop so much on the floor then it wont need 2 b so wide!!!:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Day off so I made a 24" floor scraper out of 2 12" knives, just a couple of more screws and a couple of angle braces and it should do the trick, I quite often use my back wiping knife on a pole to clean the floors (smooth concrete only), excellent for clearing dust and taking the boogers off the floor in one swipe, I always wished it was twice as wide tho, weigh's about the same as a broom of the same size.


Weighs about the same as a broom eh':whistling2:

Your wife must think your really romantic:thumbup:, I'm sure she will master that tool in no time:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Weighs about the same as a broom eh':whistling2:
> 
> Your wife must think your really romantic:thumbup:, I'm sure she will master that tool in no time:yes:


Before you laugh, try it one day, try sweeping dust with a broom and note how many sweeps you do over one spot to move the dust....sweep tap tap, sweep tap tap etc, then try a 12" knife on a pole....sweep.........and thats it, but the 12" knife only covers half the area of a 24" broom, smooth concrete only tho, anything else use a broom.
And yeah, it's for the wife to use, she like's using my tool :yes: :whistling2:


----------



## mld

I use a 24 inch squeegee on smooth floors, cuts the dust way down:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman

mld said:


> I use a 24 inch squeegee on smooth floors, cuts the dust way down:thumbsup:


Funny you should say that, I got a 750mm squeegee not long ago, they work real good, like you say they keep the dust down too, I discovered how good they were for clearing dust by accident when one was left on site by the builder and someones kid started playing with it.


----------



## icerock drywall

I wonder if 2buck just rolls a sheep around the floor to pick up the dust:brows:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Before you laugh, try it one day, try sweeping dust with a broom and note how many sweeps you do over one spot to move the dust....sweep tap tap, sweep tap tap etc, then try a 12" knife on a pole....sweep.........and thats it, but the 12" knife only covers half the area of a 24" broom, smooth concrete only tho, anything else use a broom.
> And yeah, it's for the wife to use, she like's using my tool :yes: :whistling2:


Try it one day, your the funniest Kiwi on DWT









We get paid to push mud on the walls, not brooms on the floor:yes:

We have domesticated our builders to clean up after us:thumbup:


----------



## icerock drywall

icerock drywall said:


> I wonder if 2buck just rolls a sheep around the floor to pick up the dust:brows:


 
2 buck dont get :furious: @ me I was just playing:thumbsup:


----------



## harvv

moore said:


> The stilt stick:whistling2:


Moore yours is quite a bit better than mine!:thumbup: Much more useful. Now if you just had a magnet on the other end to pick up dropped knives itd be shweet. And maybe make it telescoping so you can shrink it down and maybe somehow clamp it to your stilts!


----------



## gazman

Not much of a home grown idea or modification but a simple fix to a problem I had. As most would be aware the Tape-Pro / Blueline taper has a detachable head. I found that after a while the rod for the finger bent out slightly (From disconnecting the cable) no big deal but when I pulled the tube back to cut the tape it would catch on the rod for the finger. So a zip tie fixed the problem :thumbsup:.


----------



## gazman

I got sick of my flushers dislodging and hitting the floor. So being a fisherman a fix was not that hard. I thought that I would look at my bonehead as well.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I got sick of my flushers dislodging and hitting the floor. So being a fisherman a fix was not that hard. I thought that I would look at my bonehead as well.


I got sick of my flushers dislodging too, so being a TAPER, I did this:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

(I used some drywall tape:thumbsup


----------



## machinemud

Did you guys know that richards tools produce seringue and flusher ? 
What they have different is that the flusher have a carbide tipped so the angle of the flusher always stay sharp and do not bent 
www.arichard.com


----------



## 2buckcanuck

machinemud said:


> Did you guys know that richards tools produce seringue and flusher ?
> What they have different is that the flusher have a carbide tipped so the angle of the flusher always stay sharp and do not bent
> www.arichard.com


Thanks for the french link Machine, that's so helpful:whistling2::jester:

That sounds interesting:thumbup:, do you own one Machine. They don't give too much info on the website, as to size, or a picture of the carbide tip, that their bragging about:yes:


----------



## machinemud

2buckcanuck said:


> Thanks for the french link Machine, that's so helpful:whistling2::jester:
> 
> That sounds interesting:thumbup:, do you own one Machine. They don't give too much info on the website, as to size, or a picture of the carbide tip, that their bragging about:yes:


No problem !! Ha haha! 

No i don't own one , i just find out yesterday about their new product , i will send a pm for more info about it


----------



## icerock drywall

gazman said:


> I got sick of my flushers dislodging and hitting the floor. So being a fisherman a fix was not that hard. I thought that I would look at my bonehead as well.


if you bend spring it will help


----------



## gazman

In most cases it would Ice. Except for when you work with stupid.:whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

the box holder...this will hold your any size box


----------



## 2buckcanuck

icerock drywall said:


> the box holder...this will hold your any size box


here's my box holder Icerock:thumbup:,,,,holds any size too:yes::whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall

2buckcanuck said:


> here's my box holder Icerock:thumbup:,,,,holds any size too:yes::whistling2:


dose it ever fall over:blink: and my box is 10 feet high


----------

